# Where do your pups sleep?



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

We are still having some sleeping issues, or should I say lack of sleep. I posted a few weeks ago that Daisy (7mo) was getting us up between 4-5:00. She was in her extra large create with her sister, Pixie (2yrs)...where Pixie has always wanted to sleep and goes in on her own. I pick up water 8ish. out for last walk around 11. I would take them out and they would both go, bring them back in and they would sleep till 8. I tried letting them sleep in the game room....not in the pen thinking that she would have more room and could lay with Pixie or our golden retreiver, Katie. No luck. I would go down there and lay on the couch and they would go back to sleep. Daisy was spayed last week (all well) and the night after her surgery I stayed down there in case anything happened. She slept ALL night till 8:30am. Last night we had a REALLY bad storm and all three barked at thunder. I went down there and they all went back to sleep. I would try letting them sleep in the living room but my son gets up at 6am to go to work. He would not be thrilled about having to take them out before he leaves. As of yet we have never had our pets sleep in our bed rooms. I spoke to vet and she said she's going thru a missing mommy stage.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Beamer sleeps in our bed... he seems to like it.. lol
Sometimes he will jump off the bed and go into his crate which is in our bedroo closet. (probbaly when he is to warm)

Ryan


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I'm a bad one to ask, our 3 dogs and 1 of our foster dogs are sleeping in our bed. My husband said he may sleep in the expen with the other foster dog so he can get some rest.


----------



## Me+Sydney (Mar 5, 2010)

Sydney slept in her crate in my bedroom for the first 8 months or so. Around that point she decided she no longer wanted to sleep in her crate and I gave in. Now she sleeps on her bed on my bedroom floor. Occasionally she gets up during the night and puts her front paws up on the side of my bed (she can't jump up herself, it's too high). Depending on how sleepy/alert I am, sometimes I dismiss her and make her go back to her bed, and sometimes I cave and pick her up and she sleeps the rest of the night on my bed. She definitely spends the majority of her nights on her own bed though. She likes her space - even on my bed she goes to the opposite end to sleep.


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

My 1 1/2 year old sleeps with us, but our new puppy - 3 months old, sleeps in crate on the night table beside my side of the bed - 4:30 - 5:30 she wakes up to go out, - will sure be glad when she can sleep with us, so I can get some sleep. I just don't know if I can trust her yet with the potty issue, to sleep in our bed.

Sandi


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker sleeps with me. I wouldn't have it any other way. He's no bother at all, sleeps as long as I want/can.


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

I can't allow Lilly on our bed because that wouldn't be fair to Hannah who would take over the whole bed if she were allowed. Lilly usually sleeps on the couch or she has a couple of favorite places on the floor. When my alarm clock goes off she comes into the room. When I hit the snooze button and roll over she goes back to whatever she was doing. This happens a few times. When she sees that I am actually getting up she comes over and jumps on the side of the bed so I can scoop her up.


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

We started Izzy out in her crate beside the bed, and she slept there until we trusted her being out at night and that was not until recently, she is 1 1/2. Now she likes to bed hop, she starts the night out in bed with my husband and I and then in the morning, she can be found in bed with either my 2 year old or my five year old daughter. Fergus is in his crate by the bed until we reach that trusting point with him. He is just a baby, so it will be a while!


----------



## onemoreokie (Jul 21, 2009)

Chloe slept in a crate in our bedroom till about 6 months old. We'd have to take her out once every night without fail. That was until a wise forum member said she had trained us and to move her into another room. She has slept 8+ hours every night since and is now going on 11 months old. That advice was the gift that keeps on giving. Last weekend I threw together a little end table to cover the crate. It makes a nice little dog den.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Dizzie sleeps in his bed next to my side of the bed, and wakes me every morning between six twenty six thirty by pouring at the bed or my arm, he is my little furry alarm clock!He started sleeping in with us when he was about 5 months old,he was great to begin with,then he had a growth spurt,eating and drinking a little more,so needed to go out at about 3 in the morning,so I upped his excercise,and he went back to sleeping through the nights.As he is a grazer with his food and eats mainly dried food I don't lift his water,


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Kipling sleeps in his create in the kitchen a floor down from us. 

I have a side question - is there no one out there that keeps them sleeping in their crates past a year? Seems like a year hits and dogs stop sleeping in crates...Kipling seems quite happy and he sleeps a full night. I'm not inclined to change it....thoughts?


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

I think everybody is pretty much trustable at a year, at least when you are home with them. We didn't do away with Izzy's crate, we just left the door open one night to see what she would do. She slept in her crate for a while and then we she realized the door was open, we felt her jump on the bed and that is where she stays. Recently she has been getting up in the middle of the night and going to sleep with either my 2 year old or 5 year old and that is where I find her in the mornings. I think if Kipling is happy in his crate and you are happy then there is nothing at all wrong. If you want to leave the crate door open one night just to see, then you could just try it. I think the 1 year old thing just happens to be a coincidence.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

For us we're all quite happy to have him in his crate..I'd worry about chewing if he wasn't watched....I think we won't mess with success at this point anyway..


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> I'm a bad one to ask, our 3 dogs and 1 of our foster dogs are sleeping in our bed. My husband said he may sleep in the expen with the other foster dog so he can get some rest.


ound: hahaha DH sounds like Tim!

Roscoe relaxes and naps on our bed with us before we go to sleep. We usually read for a bit before we sleep, so by that time Roscoe is conked out. When we are ready to turn off the lights and go to sleep, Roscoe goes in his crate which is right beside our bed, on my side. He's only slept on our bed twice, both by accident when Tim and I both fell asleep while reading, LOL!


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Same here! Kipling loves to settle while I read and I love having him...but when we're ready to sleep we all have our spots


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Rosie sleeps with us, usually in the "nest" behind my legs. She stays in the bed until the last one gets up. I don't know she is there nor does my husband. If I turn over, she waits until I settle and then back behind my legs. (I always sleep in the fetal position).


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

hav2 said:


> I think everybody is pretty much trustable at a year, at least when you are home with them. We didn't do away with Izzy's crate, we just left the door open one night to see what she would do. She slept in her crate for a while and then we she realized the door was open, we felt her jump on the bed and that is where she stays. Recently she has been getting up in the middle of the night and going to sleep with either my 2 year old or 5 year old and that is where I find her in the mornings. I think if Kipling is happy in his crate and you are happy then there is nothing at all wrong. If you want to leave the crate door open one night just to see, then you could just try it. I think the 1 year old thing just happens to be a coincidence.


Kodi is DEFINITELY not trustable unsupervised for any length of time. He's potty trained, but he will still chew things up.

He's also just not happy at night or when we're out if he's not in his ex-pen. When I've left him a couple of time loose, he just barks by the back door. If I put him in his ex-pen, he's fine.

As far as sleeping with us is concerned, that's not happening any time soon for several reasons. Our (older) cat doesn't like him at all, and that's her territory. Even if we wanted to push it, we would have active warfare going on around us as we tried to sleep. The other problem is that our bed is very high. He couldn't possibly get up there by himself, and I wouldn't want him jumping down. Our room is quite small, and doggy stairs would probably end up breaking our necks in the dark.

From talking to the trainers at our training center, the prevailing feeling seems to be that dogs aren't really mature until they are a good two years old. Since our method is working well, AND he's perfectly happy with it (he goes in on his own for naps) there is no need to rock the boat. I _like_ the fact that he's so comfortable in his e-pen/crate arrangement, so he doesn't look at it as a punishment if we have to lock him in there for one reason or another.

Down the road we may very well get rid of the ex-pen, but for now I see no reason to rock the very stable boat!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

8 o'clock! I wish! I think dogs are a creature of H - a - b -i - t ! 

Dexter and Jack sleep with us on a king-size/regular height bed. Started off Jack (puppy) sleeping on the floor next to the bed, he was tethered on my side...that did not last long. Jack has been sleeping with us on a King size about two weeks after he was here with us..... Jack will be 4 months in May and Dexter will be 17 months in May. 

Jack will lick our face to go outside, Dexter will nudge us. No accidents in the bed. 

Dh wakes up at 3am and if Dexter wants to go outside, he will.....Both wake us up by 5:30am to go outside.... If I am home, then potty break by midnight. Water stays out.

Jack cannot jump on or off the bed. Just a regular height bed....it will not be long before he can jump off the bed. 

Anyways....that's my story and thanks for listening!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

When we brought Augie home at a little more than 8 weeks of age, the breeder advised to immediately train him to a crate, but to leave it open as he would be unable to hold his urine the entire night when he was that young. He had begun potty training on newspaper at the breeder's home and we continued that, later transitioning to the UgoDog tray, and then later to the outside at about 7 months or so. We first put his crate in the ex-pen in the kitchen, and when he had to go potty during the night, he went on his newspaper. After a short time, we no longer used the ex-pen in the kitchen, just the crate with gates up, blocking him in the kitchen. He whined a little bit for a night or two when we first brought him home - I slept on the couch downstairs for a few nights so he knew he wasn't alone. During the day, I would go upstairs for short periods so he got used to being alone.

He has slept in his crate in the kitchen on the first floor (our bedrooms are all on the second floor) since we brought him home. He is 18 months old now. We take him outside to potty around 10 p.m., around 10:30-11:00 he goes in his crate by himself. When we go to bed, I put the gate up so he will stay in the kitchen area; he is never locked in his crate at night. There is also a dog bed in the kitchen area at night. He is taken out at 6:30 a.m. to go potty. The UgoDog is still there, but he hasn't used it in months.

I wanted him to be able to sleep alone in the event we had to board him. And when we did board him, he did very well. The lady I left him with said he didn't freak out, he ate well, slept in his crate and seemed to exhibit no separation issues; I think it was harder on me than it was on him! And, maybe it had nothing to do with how we trained him - maybe it is just his personality. He will nap with us on the couch or in a chair, but he seems to view his crate as his sanctuary. He also retreats there when my birds our out for their flying time, as it can get rather crazy with their zooming and screeching. He can also tell when I am getting ready to leave - he just heads for the kitchen - unless I am gathering up the treat bag - then he knows he is going too!


----------



## susieg (Aug 28, 2009)

Lola slept in a crate by our bed until she was about 4 months. Then she slept in bed with us. I was dealing with some separation anxiety issues & a trainer suggested getting her used to her crate again by crating her at night, then crating her when she's home alone. After some time, it totally worked and helped with her SA/barking issues. But now, she prefers the crate to our bed. She walks right in there on her own when we start getting ready to go to bed. Booo, I wish she slept in bed with us. DH lets her out to potty when he gets up at 6am and then puts her in bed with me. She sleeps in bed with me until I wake up around 8 so I get my snuggle fix then. On the weekends, she scratches on her crate to go potty around 8 unless DH gets up sooner.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

_We_ sleep in Benji and Lizzie's bed!ound:

We let them sleep with us since they were 8 months. They were potty trained by 6 months and never had any accidents.


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Piper sleeps in her crate in the kitchen and always quietly waits for me to get her in the morning to go out about 7. She'll be two in Aug.

I've been thinking about letting her sleep in my bed as she is completely reliable but like Sylvia, I hesitate to change something that works so well.
I'm also worried about making her separation anxiety worse because nightime is the only time we are apart and she's completely comfortable being alone.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

KSC said:


> Kipling sleeps in his create in the kitchen a floor down from us.
> 
> I have a side question - is there no one out there that keeps them sleeping in their crates past a year? Seems like a year hits and dogs stop sleeping in crates...Kipling seems quite happy and he sleeps a full night. I'm not inclined to change it....thoughts?


Mine all sleep in crates in the bedroom.  Rufus is 3, Marley is 2, Phoebe is 4, and Chingy is 11. Up until recently the oldest was sleeping with us only because I had tried for 3 weeks last year when I got her and she dug and barked to be let out for 3weeks straight! We relented on crating her and let her sleep in the bed and that worked great for a year but she started losing control at night and peeing the bed.  Now we are working on crate training again. It's been about 5 weeks now and she will still whine a couple times at night and need to be shushed and then she wakes up whining at 5:30 when my son is in the shower and that's as long as she can handle it. I get all the doggies up with her to potty and we start our day--a little earlier than I would like, but that's just how it is when they get older. Chingy will be 12 on May 5th.



krandall said:


> Down the road we may very well get rid of the ex-pen, but for now I see no reason to rock the very stable boat!


I also have ex-pens set up for when I'm out in the afternoon. The girls hop right in without a care and some days I put the boys in, sometimes not--sometimes just Marley and let Rufus be loose. Everybody's happy with the set up here so I agree..no reason to rock the boat!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd started out in his crate as a puppy but eventually ended up in bed with me.
He likes to sleep under the covers and makes a great foot warmer


----------



## ginaf (Mar 24, 2010)

We already had one dog in our bed when we got our baby hav a week ago, my husband informed me that we were not having another dog in our bed.. First night he tried putting Zack in his bed and about 1:00a.m. Zack started crying and my husband put him in the bed with us..guess what??? He is still there!!!He sleeps all night and wakes up when I wake around 7. He is 14 weeks old.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

All my dogs have pillows on the floor in the bedroom. The Tzu use to sleep in bed but he is too little to get up or down from my new bed and the lhasa is blind and my DH thinks he might crush one. The hav who is the biggest at 17pds has his own pillow but, at around 5:30 he gets on my side puts a paw on me and his nose in my neck. My Dh has given up! I say Yogi is the latin lover I almost missed out on.


----------



## galaxie (Dec 1, 2009)

I would just like to mention that Roscoe is the perfect match for me because he is so lazy in the mornings. He's almost 7 months, and can sleep for-ev-er! Last night he was napping on the floor in the living from from 9-12, then we took him to bed, napped on our bed from 12-1, then I had to DRAG him out of bed at 10:30. He ate a few bites of breakfast, went #1 and #2, and promptly curled up on the floor and slept for another hour! What a guy


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Natalie, I feel the same way with Mimi... but she will sleep when I am sleeping and get up when I get up. I rarely have to drag her out. If it is urgent, she lets me know.. 

I don't remember how long it took before we let her on the bed through the night. I think it was at least 4 months after bringing her home. She was not completely trustworthy and would get off the bed to go potty somewhere. Now, I know her signals. 

Gordo on the other hand...he was only in his crate for about 2 or 3 weeks before we let him on the bed. He was unable to jump on and off the bed until just last week so he completely relied on us to take him potty. He is snuggler! likes to get all comfortable and cozy against my back. He is slowly starting to get up later and later. We had been getting up at 5:15 when he would begin to nudge me.. Then it was 5:30 right before the alarm went of... now, we can snooze until 5:45 before we have to get up. Since we stay up later on the weekends we'll get up closer to 8 or 9. 

Long story short.... Both dogs on bed! They are either on the foot of the bed or snuggled up right next to me.


----------



## leena365 (Sep 17, 2009)

My two just started sleeping with us on the bed at eight months. This happened because he hurt his front leg while playing outside with the other one. I want to know once they start sleeping on the bed will they ever go back to the crate? I mean sometimes you just want the bed to yourself if you know what I mean?


----------



## Feisty (Nov 20, 2009)

Ari has slept in his crate with the door shut next to our bed since the first night and he's almost 8 months now. He woke once that night at 8 weeks but never since. He sleeps in there as long as we want but once someone is up he whines to come out. My husband works shifts so this is complicated but we keep him to my schedule. He is a complete nuisance in the bathroom trying to steal toilet paper and going in the garbage so I keep him kennelled while I get ready and then if my husband isn't sleeping still I let him out for a cuddle in the bed. If my husband is sleeping then I take him to the livingroom and move his kennel too and we cuddle out there. This means that he has learned to stay in his kennel another 15 minutes after waking in the morning. This has worked well for us. When my husband works a really early shift he sneaks out quietly and uses our hall bathroom to get ready so I can continue sleeping because Ari goes right back to sleep. 
I have thought about letting him sleep on a bed next to us but I wouldn't be able to control the morning if I let him loose.


----------



## dotndani (Mar 19, 2007)

Duncan sleeps in bed with my and hubby and his favorite spot is right at my feet!!


----------



## Mojo's Mom (Jun 6, 2009)

Typical night for one year old Mojo:

11pm, lying next to my side of the bed. 
Middle of night, might still be there or might go in his crate, might come up to bed.
Predawn hours, comes up on the bed, sleeps next to me or at the bottom.
When I get up, moves up and over to snuggle next to husband.
Stays there until husband gets up, sometimes as late as 9am.

He will do some variation of this most nights, and he's allowed on the bed as much as he wants.


----------



## brugmansia (Dec 6, 2007)

We let both Luna and Dickson sleep in our bed. (Actually, Luna lets the humans sleep in her bed and Dickson!!!)


----------



## Lilly'sMom (Jan 28, 2010)

Sometimes I wish Lilly slept with us but she actually seems to be perfectly happy sleeping on her own. Even when we're on the couch she will snuggle, but when she is ready to sleep she goes to the other side of the couch.

ps: We have to keep the bathroom door shut at all times.


----------



## pixie's mom (Dec 27, 2009)

Well. This has been interesting. It seems the majority have our fur babies in our bedrooms and of that majority more then half sleep in the bed at some point. We did the crate routine with our 2 goldens, 1 lab and now 2 havs. Our first golden finally had access to the entire kitchen at night as the configuration of the room let us have a door gate. Our home here that would not work. Pixe (Hav #1) has slept in her "room" since I brought her home. She would go in on her own. BUT since Daisy (6mo) that has changed and that's why I originally began the post. I think the sleeping in the crate problem is probably because she slept in an xpen or the breeders room until I got her at 5 mo. Even having Pixie sleep with her wasn't enough. ANYWAY. Last night I took them out at 11. Brought their beds up and put them next to my side. They all slept until 3:15 when the sprinklers came on and my husband heard them and remembered he forgot to cover our boat. So he got up and woke up Daisy and she barked. He came back in and they slept thru until the morning. I am going to hold off putting them in our bed. They do take an afternoon nap (if I'm lucky) with me and Pixie always lays behind my knees and Daisy by my chest. 

For all of you who have fur babies that prefer their "homes" or other rooms...I wouldn't change anything for a night of snuggles. I think keep the Hav snuggles for daytime. It's like my kids.. I loved having them lay with me when they were babies but I knew it was a bad habit and would take nights to change it back.


----------



## AKathy (Mar 15, 2008)

Stella started sleeping in my bed after the first two nights of crying in her crate all night. She'll be three next week and she's been sleeping in my bed ever since, although she'd probably tell you that I sleep in her bed


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

short answer: sleeps in my bed. 12 hours straight, has gotten up by himself if needed and pee'd since 14 wks, water always down.

long answer: I've only had big dogs (over 100 lbs), too big to crate... then I got a 1/2 hav pup. My big dogs all have had good house manners, nap with me in my bed, but at nite, b/c they are bed hogs, sleep on memory foam beds, one on each side of my bed.

I was determined to crate train with Ollie, my now 19 wk old pup. the first night, on the drive home, he freaked out in the crate all the way home - 1 hour drive. didn't know something so small could be so loud.

first night I put the crate on my bed, and the door ajar. he cried...I caved and he slept on my pillow. has been there ever since, or some where on my bed, and up till 14 weeks, I'd get up in the middle of the night, wake up the heavy sleeper, and he'd pee and go right back to sleep.

So, He is too short to get up on my bed, so sometimes if he gets off to run around or pee in the middle of the night, if I don't hear him come back in, he just passes out on one of the doggie beds in my room.

In the day time he naps withe my big dog, but at night, he'd rather be close to me, and on the doggie bed, and leave and sleep with my other dog. It's kind of sweet.

He's 8 lbs now, and he was 6 lbs when he started sleeping thru the night.

He's not perfectly potty trained. some times he does not choose his spot wisely, but it is a choice, and he has never ever soiled on my bed. he prefers the spare room ( not furnished except for a 2 seat ikea couch and the ironing board). It appears that Ollie does not like the cold, so if it's cold out in the middle of the night of first thing in the morning, he stays inside and leaves me gifts. during the day, when i come home from work, I do not find any accidents, it's always from the middle of the night or 1st thing in the morning.
I know, it's lovely.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My two sleep in a very comfortable king size bed (with us). They have since we got them at 11 weeks old. They will only wake us up if they have a problem, which is rare. Workdays we get up at 5:45 am, and days off at 7:30am. Shelby would stay in bed with me all day if she could.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

pixie's mom said:


> Well. This has been interesting. It seems the majority have our fur babies in our bedrooms and of that majority more then half sleep in the bed at some point.


I think it's equally interesting that among those who DON'T have their Havs sleeping with them, the dogs adjust to it perfectly well and are quite happy with it. I think the take-home message is that each owner has to decide which works best for them, and feel good about their decision.


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

krandall said:


> I think it's equally interesting that among those who DON'T have their Havs sleeping with them, the dogs adjust to it perfectly well and are quite happy with it. I think the take-home message is that each owner has to decide which works best for them, and feel good about their decision.


Completely agree - just like those of us who are parents likely decided similar things with our human babies.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

KSC said:


> Completely agree - just like those of us who are parents likely decided similar things with our human babies.


Except I really didn't allow my kids to sleep in bed with me! :laugh:


----------



## KSC (Aug 6, 2009)

Scooter's Family said:


> Except I really didn't allow my kids to sleep in bed with me! :laugh:


LOL..right ... well I'm not saying we make the SAME decisions for human babies as we do for fur babies..I'm just saying that I completely agree that it's a situational decision and if the family is happy with it then great. I too did not sleep with our babies...but I also don't sleep with my dog...just yet anyway


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oreo was crate trained right from the breeders and we continued with it until he was over a year and a half. That is when we attempted letting him sleep with us, but I realized how light of a sleeper I was. So it was back to the crate. Every now and then, we will let Oreo sleep with us, only when I know I don't have to wake up early the next morning. With the new puppy I do plan on crate training, as it really helped me with potty training Oreo and kept him out of trouble if I had to step out of the house for a little, to do a quick grocery run, or when I did short spurts of household chores. He knew it was naptime, and immediately after it was always time to go outside and have fun. Oreo loves his little den and he automatically goes in there whenever he feels like it and when it is bed time. 

Whatever works for each family is the key and simply being consistent is all that matters.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I am a very very light sleeper as well. I was worried when I got dogs for the first time 6 yrs ago (when I got my own house). I mean I wake up to the turn of a door knob.

and it was rough in the beginning, I didn't even have a 'puppy'. she was 5 months old when I got her. but slowly my body got used to the middle of the night barks and snoring. Now, it barely wakes me. but I am still a light sleeper.

The one thing with my hav pup that always keeps me up is the middle of the night ear scratching.
Plopping his face on my nose, or resting a paw on my neck, doesn't bother me though.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I did the crate next to the side of the bed for my dogs and my foster dogs. When they were potty trained, they were able to join us on the bed. I just can't imagine not waking up to puppy kisses. The dogs love the bed and most nights I love having them up there. They each have their place and it is a routine. DH is a light sleeper and I am not. We have one (Dora) who would stay in bed all day. Dash and Belle can get going but usually if htey get too busy they want to go outside and you can get back in bed on the weekends. Otherwise, it is my alarm that wakes us all up.


----------

